# dry/rainy season simulation



## below (Mar 26, 2004)

I was hoping that someone could go over the simulation of the dry season. Does it have to be done at a certain time of year? How long do you drop the water level for and how low do you drop it? Lastly, how quickly do you raise it back to normal?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## below (Mar 26, 2004)

No one?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

[/I]Heres a few threads on this topic.

*Search Rainy*

Theres a few suggestions all of which may or may not work. Once again immitating a rainy/dry season does not guarantee a spawn.


----------



## below (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Here is an excellent link:DRY/RAINY Sesson


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I was looking for that link. Thanks Jim!


----------



## below (Mar 26, 2004)

WOW...that article is fantastic. Thanks a million!!


----------

